# Dies in warm weather, runs in cold



## EdwardR (Jul 19, 2004)

I have a 92 SE that has a peculiar problem. In the winter the car drives just fine but when the weather turns warm I run into this problem:

The car will simple die (stall) when running down the road. It doesn't matter what the speed is nor it any other factor known. The car can be restarted at once and will restart just fine. It might drive fine for a while and then do it again or it may just do it almost at once. I DO NOT have this problem when the weather is 40 degrees or below and the instances start to decline as the temps drop below 60. It runs like a top during the winter months but its hell to keep going in the summer. It does have 240 k miles on it.

I have had it in 3 shops and they can't figure it out. We replaced the fuel filters, cleaned the injectors, replaced coils, fuel pump, fuel pump relays and I don't know what else they have tried. The fact that it will restat at once apparently makes diagnostics more difficult as no error message is generated on the computer. 

The car is still great even with all these miles but its dying on the highway is getting dangerous. I have started to make turns across intersections only to die before completing the turn, thats a great way to get t-boned.

Any ideas? I will have to get another car if I can't fix this.

Ed


----------



## rvanders37 (Jan 1, 2005)

did you ever get this problem fixed?. my car is doing the same thing.


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

*car dies in warm weather, but not cold weather*

I have no idea why they changed the fuel related items , because they probably thought it was fuel pump related, but in fact, a fuel pump would not work differently in cold weather vs warm weather. 

Did you check the air temperature sensor? The MAT sensor (Manifold Absolute Temperature Sensor, or MAT for short). What about the MAP sensor? The Manifold Absolute Pressure Sensor, or MAP for short. What about the idle air control motor? 

My suspicious is that some sensor is telling the fuel delivery system to stop working and the car bogs and dies. I would not go after the fuel pump and fuel related compenents. I instead would start checking things that regulate idle and sensors, with the MAT sensor being the most likely culprit.


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

alexnds said:


> Did you check the air temperature sensor? The MAT sensor (Manifold Absolute Temperature Sensor, or MAT for short). What about the MAP sensor? The Manifold Absolute Pressure Sensor, or MAP for short. What about the idle air control motor?
> 
> My suspicious is that some sensor is telling the fuel delivery system to stop working and the car bogs and dies. I would not go after the fuel pump and fuel related compenents. I instead would start checking things that regulate idle and sensors, with the MAT sensor being the most likely culprit.


The 3rd gen maxima does not have a map sensor or a mat sensor....


----------



## andyhe (Apr 28, 2006)

rvanders37 said:


> did you ever get this problem fixed?. my car is doing the same thing.


Hi, my first post here, I'm in UK with a 1993 Maxima auto, it has similar symptoms and runs fine from cold. when warm it hunts on idle and stalls after restarting from warm. 

I suspect a faulty sensor or egr valve is fooling the ecu into cutting fuel as the rev counter stays live as the engine slows, so I think the ignition circuit stays live.

Occassionally it gets so bad that the engine management goes into a safe mode and won't exceed 2000rpm without cutting out (rev limiting).

Does anyone know what the two temperature sensors in the coolant pipe at the rear left of the engine, as you face it, feed? Does the one to the temperature guage run anything else?

Andy


----------



## rvanders37 (Jan 1, 2005)

my problem was fixed when i changed out the mass air flow sensor. the part cost about 132.00 dollars.


----------



## andyhe (Apr 28, 2006)

rvanders37 said:


> my problem was fixed when i changed out the mass air flow sensor. the part cost about 132.00 dollars.


OK another place for me to look! Mind that's probably more than my car is worth.

I have noticed that the temperature gauge fluctuates a lot, making me suspect the thermostat is stuck open and the pcu is getting sent some wrong information. I am almost certain that the cause of the misfiring/stalling is faulty EGR valve actuation possibly triggered by the varying temperature.

Andy


----------

